# How long does it take for a driver to respond to lost item issue?



## Girlgirl84 (Apr 25, 2017)

In a rush, I accidentally left my phone in an Uber this weekend. Unfortunately it was dying while I was in the car. My phone has a tracker, but as soon as I realized I left it, it had already died. I've been doing everything to get my phone back, reaching out to Uber help to only have them tell me they've reached out to my driver. It's now Monday night and still haven't heard anything. I even went to Uber corporate and they said the same thing, they've reached out to my driver. All I want to know is if he has my phone in his car or not!!! Why does it take so long for a driver to respond to help??? Is there anything else I could do to get my phone back?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Girlgirl84 said:


> In a rush, I accidentally left my phone in an Uber this weekend. Unfortunately it was dying while I was in the car. My phone has a tracker, but as soon as I realized I left it, it had already died. I've been doing everything to get my phone back, reaching out to Uber help to only have them tell me they've reached out to my driver. It's now Monday night and still haven't heard anything. I even went to Uber corporate and they said the same thing, they've reached out to my driver. All I want to know is if he has my phone in his car or not!!! Why does it take so long for a driver to respond to help??? Is there anything else I could do to get my phone back?


And if it is not in his car? Gonna demand his car searched and tore up to prove it? Gonna go to twitter and say your driver is a thief? Uber is clear, it is not the driver's or uber's responsibility. You lost it, too bad. Go lose your sh*t in a city bus and see if it gets found or the bus driver crosses town to bring it back to you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

First, remember that your driver may not answer every call or text. High likelihood they were spending some time with their family and friends, and being HUMAN instead of the machine that some people refer to as Uber Driver.
When he looks at his phone again, or has time to deal with Uber crap, he'll probably make an attempt to reach out. But either way, it's not HIS responsibility to babysit your belongings. In all likelihood, if it was indeed in his car, it was either A) Snatched up by the next rider in line, B) Taken to a greenlight hub location, C) at a police station, or D) somewhere in his home with a "oh well, when I get around to it" stigma stinking it up.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

If it is returned to you, for the life of you, please TIP.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> If it is returned to you, for the life of you, please TIP.


Does this OP really sound like someone who ever tips? Yea right


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Does this OP really sound like someone who ever tips? Yea right


Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Girlgirl84 said:


> Why does it take so long for a driver to respond to help???


How should we know? We don't know the driver and have no idea who they are or what is going on in their life.



Girlgirl84 said:


> Is there anything else I could do to get my phone back?


Next voicemail you leave/text you send, mention that you'll give them $20 to return the phone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The answer depends on your answer to this question: did you tip your driver?

If the answer is no, that phone is in a random gas stations trash can right now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It takes so long because the driver might be only part time. He might even have a telephone that he uses only for Uber, thus turns it OFF and does not turn it ON again until he decides to drive, again. It takes so long because most drivers do not want to expend extra time (READ: money), effort and gasolene to bring you property for which you are responsible, anyhow, and not be compensated. Uber policy prohibits drivers from demanding compensation for their time when they are returning property for which they are not responsible. In fact, Uber is quite generous with its driver's time (READ: money), as it advertises free return of lost items.

Even if you tell him that you will compensate him, he might not believe you as more than one Uber driver has not received the promised compensation when he does return an item.

If I find something, I take it to the police station, where they give me a receipt. That way, a vindictive customer can not accuse me of stealing or failing to return it. Yes, it happens: a driver returns an item only to have the customer accuse him of not doing it. Uber usually believes the customer.

Carelessness has its consequences.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I find something, I take it to the police station, where they give me a receipt. That way, a vindictive customer can not accuse me of stealing or failing to return it. Yes, it happens: a driver returns an item only to have the customer accuse him of not doing it. Uber usually believes the customer.
> 
> Carelessness has its consequences.


I had a pax say they left a Fitbit in my car, which was there. I was close by a police station, so I decided to give that route a try.

Since this was late at night, it seems the police station closes it's "Office" to walk in traffic so when I called their non-emergency number, they had to dispatch a patrol car, which was just in the parking lot to where I parked my vehicle. The officer tried not to take the item, but I insisted that this was policy for when Uber office is closed and I did not want to be accused of thief of this device as I'm unable to take it to the owner as I was driving Uber at the time.

He sounded very inconvenienced about it, but took it anyways and took down the pax's number and actually took the time to reach out to the pax to arrange pickup while he was on duty. I didn't think he had to go above and beyond on his part, but I suppose that might be procedure.

In short, it wasn't as simple as dropping it off at a local police station and informing the pax where it was, it actually felt like it was a bit of a burden on the officers themselves... but that may just be the city I dropped it off at...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> In short, it wasn't as simple as dropping it off at a local police station and informing the pax where it was, it actually felt like it was a bit of a burden on the officers themselves... *but that may just be the city I dropped it off at*...


(emphasis mine)

In the Capital of Your Nation, the popo take walk-in traffic around the clock.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It takes so long because the driver might be only part time. He might even have a telephone that he uses only for Uber, thus turns it OFF and does not turn it ON again until he decides to drive, again. It takes so long because most drivers do not want to expend extra time (READ: money), effort and gasolene to bring you property for which you are responsible, anyhow, and not be compensated. Uber policy prohibits drivers from demanding compensation for their time when they are returning property for which they are not responsible. In fact, Uber is quite generous with its driver's time (READ: money), as it advertises free return of lost items.
> 
> Even if you tell him that you will compensate him, he might not believe you as more than one Uber driver has not received the promised compensation when he does return an item.
> 
> ...


Good point - the driver may not now it's there. I personally don't vacuum my car; every week or two I just lift the mats and brush the larger dirt particles under them with my hand. Because I don't take the mats out, I did not notice there was a phone under one of them until one day I saw an iPhone slide out from underneath. It could have been there for weeks.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Girlgirl84 said:


> In a rush, I accidentally left my phone in an Uber this weekend. Unfortunately it was dying while I was in the car. My phone has a tracker, but as soon as I realized I left it, it had already died. I've been doing everything to get my phone back, reaching out to Uber help to only have them tell me they've reached out to my driver. It's now Monday night and still haven't heard anything. I even went to Uber corporate and they said the same thing, they've reached out to my driver. All I want to know is if he has my phone in his car or not!!! Why does it take so long for a driver to respond to help??? Is there anything else I could do to get my phone back?


In the nearest garbage can. That's where I'd look.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Might want to go to the Uber office in case the driver returned it there.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> How should we know? We don't know the driver and have no idea who they are or what is going on in their life.
> 
> Next voicemail you leave/text you send, mention that you'll give them $20 to return the phone.


We heard that story so many times .. Ill give you a huge tip if you return it, make a stop, have more than 4 pax, whatever and the driver is left dry after it is all done. Never trust anyone that says they will tip.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I had a really sweet young girl in my car last night. About four minutes into her $6.50 ride she yelled "I need to get out!" I took that shit seriously, screetched to a halt and let her out. When she was done puking I gave her one of my microfiber towels I use for the windows to wipe her face or whatever. Handed her a bag. Got her home safe. Ten min later hear her phone buzzing. Ugh.

I alerted uber that I had her phone immediately, which is actually a bit of a pita. Drove till almost 7 am this morning. Then she called 5 times between 9 and 10 until she woke me for real. Told her I was sleeping and would text her when I got up.

Woke up at 2, texted. Told her I could wait until 4 for her (but really I wanted to get on with my day). She showed up at 3:30. She was very sweet and gracious as was I. 

I dont have any ill feelings about her. She was a sweetheart. And a kid. She has no idea what its like being a single mom feeling like every minute counts. But all that got me $6.50 before considering gas and wear on my car and the towel and the barf bag. Gah!

Offer your driver 20 bucks!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I had a really sweet young girl in my car last night. About four minutes into her $6.50 ride she yelled "I need to get out!" I took that shit seriously, screetched to a halt and let her out. When she was done puking I gave her one of my microfiber towels I use for the windows to wipe her face or whatever. Handed her a bag. Got her home safe. Ten min later hear her phone buzzing. Ugh.
> 
> I alerted uber that I had her phone immediately, which is actually a bit of a pita. Drove till almost 7 am this morning. Then she called 5 times between 9 and 10 until she woke me for real. Told her I was sleeping and would text her when I got up.
> 
> ...


Should've dropped that sh*t off and got your hands clean of it. Wasted your time/energy/money all for good vibes. Good vibes don't pay rent.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I had a really sweet young girl in my car last night. About four minutes into her $6.50 ride she yelled "I need to get out!" I took that shit seriously, screetched to a halt and let her out. When she was done puking I gave her one of my microfiber towels I use for the windows to wipe her face or whatever. Handed her a bag. Got her home safe. Ten min later hear her phone buzzing. Ugh.
> 
> I alerted uber that I had her phone immediately, which is actually a bit of a pita. Drove till almost 7 am this morning. Then she called 5 times between 9 and 10 until she woke me for real. Told her I was sleeping and would text her when I got up.
> 
> ...


Why are you driving a "kid" around anyway?


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Should've dropped that sh*t off and got your hands clean of it. Wasted your time/energy/money all for good vibes. Good vibes don't pay rent.


I know. Not sure how to get around it. If she was an asshole, I woulda done that. Probably a police station. I live over 20 minutes from a greenlight hub. But lets hope karma is a real thing.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Why are you driving a "kid" around anyway?


She was prob 19 or 20. Its poss she was younger, but I dont think so. At any rate I picked her up probably around 3 am and didnt think of it till she was outside my car puking and I got a look at her. Some drivers probably would have carded her.


----------

